# MassCops Gathering, Sat Aug 26 6PM Marlborough



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I guess this seems to be the best choice to allow as many to come as possible. No function room, just a large bar and lounge for us to meet and greet. Look for the sign in the lounge area that says "MCG". Maybe it'll be just me and my lonesome, tossing a few back, but it would be nice to see anyone who can make it. Kind of weird, putting faces to screen names, huh?

Rt 495 north to Exit 24B. One mile on right, behind the old MHQ vehicle place.

http://www.rplazahotels.com/pages/61_directions.cfm

Please post in this thread if you definitely can make it. Thanks.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is everyone going to wear name tags?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

If I can get the time off I will DEFINATELY be there. What should I wear?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I guess we can pick up some of those paper name tags and leave it optional.... I will be there, have the Corona with lime ready...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

badgebunny said:


> If I can get the time off I will DEFINATELY be there. What should I wear?


Measurements? It's always helful with questions like this


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Interesting location choice. You just made it that much easier for the cool kid to show up! LOL


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

21 and older only


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

For those interested.. Hotel rates $99.00 per night government rate, $118.00 AAA rate and $159.00 with no discount.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Out of state on vacation, otherwise I would attend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Dr.Magoo said:


> Out of state on vacation, otherwise I would attend.


Same here


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You guys have to have it on a Saturday that no one wants to switch because it's their weekend off!  Sorry I won't be there...next time we'll have one in CT, like Hartford or something.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I would love to attend, but I unfortunately have a mandatory work obligation that day I can't get out of.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

kttref said:


> You guys have to have it on a Saturday that no one wants to switch because it's their weekend off!  Sorry I won't be there...next time we'll have one in CT, like Hartford or something.


Then that would be a ConnCops Gathering 

Well, I figured a Saturday would be better than a Sunday, and sooner rather than later. Once September rolls around, families seem to be busier and weekends are premium family time.

Like I said, it'll probably just be me Dunny and Gil, sipping frosty cold beverages, telling lies, and how we could run our departments better than the brass...oh well, I tried.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The first 50 members get free drinks all night long!

Dunny bring the water cooler


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil said:


> The first 50 members get free drinks all night long!
> 
> Dunny bring the water cooler


See how I always end up being the bitch? 

And that's how Gil likes it! :beat:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll be there in spirit, the 25 hour drive home would probably kill me!!

Have fun and play nice.

PS Let me know what bunny wears


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Then that would be a ConnCops Gathering


Hahaha point made.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Will be there, barring the last minute carcass/steel cocktail.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, that day is Iffy for me too. I'll try. Saturdays are tough.. like others have said, nobody else wants to work on their weekend off. Monday nights or Thrus night probably would have been better.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

RPD931 said:


> Yeah, that day is Iffy for me too. I'll try. Saturdays are tough.. like others have said, nobody else wants to work on their weekend off. Monday nights or Thrus night probably would have been better.


I was surprised I actually got a swap for the night. It wasn't looking good for a lil while there.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

With the amount of "free time" other users have to hang out here, I thought everyone was on an admin schedule :mrgreen: , which is why I picked a Saturday. I'm on days so it didn't really matter to me.

Next time we'll have the a-la carte poll; what day, what time of day, who's bringing the porn, where, what to wear, who can we bring, are midgets welcome, can fire fighters come, etc


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SinePari said:


> Next time we'll have the a-la carte poll; what day, what time of day, who's bringing the porn, where, what to wear, who can we bring, are midgets welcome, can fire fighters come, etc


That would be interesting.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SinePari said:


> can fire fighters come


*NO!!!  *

Just kidding. Maybe next time it won't be in East B*mf**** and I won't be preggo so I can get sloshing drunk and impress you all. :alcoholi:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> *NO!!!  *
> 
> Just kidding. Maybe next time it won't be in East B*mf**** and I won't be preggo so I can get sloshing drunk and impress you all. :alcoholi:


Your not going to the disappearing banana trick again are you? That was impressive.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No! When I did it the last time, look at where it got me...:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You should have stuck to bananas..... :-D


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

can't get the time off -- stag party this saturday and the wedding a couple of weeks away


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I can think of a few masscops regulars who I'd like to see show up. First ones that comes to mind is Delta784 and BrickCop. Nothing like kicking it around with those two. Anyone else would that you would like to see there?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SinePari said:


> I can think of a few masscops regulars who I'd like to see show up. First ones that comes to mind is Delta784 and BrickCop. Nothing like kicking it around with those two. Anyone else would that you would like to see there?


I want HousingCop there for some entaining discussions.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I would have liked to have met some of you guys but won't be home until later this year.... Bummer.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

No can do. Working


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, I'm sure we can do this again someday.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea im really hoping we could have this again some day cuz i wont be able to make it this weekend i really wish i could it would have been awesome to meet some of you guys....Maybe next time we can meet up at GreenField park (cruisers allowed if youd like) and maybe get a nice little photoshoot together? 

A lot of the forums im on do a meet sometimes once or twice a month but this is different kind of intimidating since a lot of users on here are cops. But next time im def in i just have some photography business this weekend


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

You're more than welcome, as is anybody who is a masscops member. I didn't create the site, nor any rules regarding the gathering. I just tried to get as many people together for a little drinky-drink.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

haha yea to bad im gone on some business this weekend oh well next time id like to get a photoshoot going either personal cars or police cars or both. Maybe somoene knows a nice place we could go


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Can us rookies attend 2? If so, I will try and make it...and bring a couple of other members.

Later
Ogzee28


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Of course! And if we don't like you we'll just shoot you. No big whoop! :lol:


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

OK, mental note "wear vest" 

Try to make it

Later
Ogzee28


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Of course! And if we don't like you we'll just shoot you. No big whoop! :lol:


Dunnie!!!! Don't go scaring the members like that, Just because the courts found you NG in the past doesn't mean you'll be so lucky if you pull the same stunt again. The battered woman thing only works so many times before the judge starts to look at you funny.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Apologies to all, I would like to go, but I have a wedding to attend.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil said:


> The battered woman thing only works so many times before the judge starts to look at you funny.


He only looked at you funny because your wig fell off!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Apologies to all, I would like to go, but I have a wedding to attend.


For those of us not in the know, we had an idea of who you are, but now we'll have to wait find out.

Anyway, so far 8 yes's and 12 maybe's...not bad for a short notice get together.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

To the fifty or so of you that showed up I sincerely hope you enjoyed the open bar and endless buffet. Those of you that only received the $100 gas card card contact me by the end of the week and I will see that you get the additional one with the right amount. Sine thanks for the extra effort the girls were a nice touch and boy what a touch it was. Anyway we will plan another in the near future and I promise to have enough t-shirts and hats for all of the guests this time. But remember that you were only supposed to take two per guest.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Sine, thanks again for putting this event together. The banner looked awesome but I think the blimp was a little overkill. Anyway thanks to all of you that attended and we will plan a bigger one in the future. Anyone want to suggest some dates and locations??


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The "hired help" was entertaining, but the best was Dunny, the midget and the banana thing...OMG that was precious! Good times, good times.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Next time let's make it purely social and not have the vendor displays. (although the one from Chrysler was OUTSTANDING!!!!!!)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

texdep looks EXACTLY like his avatar! My favorite part was when SinePari and Gil got into a fist fight over the "real cop" issue and when the banana landed in someone's pants (not mine!)!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

And where are the pictures?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i knew i should have called out!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ohmigod, that's right it was last night...I want to see pictures too!!! I mean, some of us were working....  

Jake, I wonder how much shit they were talking about us since we weren't there to defend ourselves....????? you people are ruthless i tell ya! haha hone:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi all...I was working a double...sorry I missed it! It sounds like alot of fun! I will definately be at the next one as long as there is enough notice for me to request time off. I WILL be bringing the ice for a show you won't forget!!! :handcuff: 

P.S. Also did figure out what I could have worn, but you will all have to wait until next time!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

USMCMP5811 was in charge of the photos. When I got the camera back from him it was loaded with pics of the soccer moms that dominated the other half of the bar.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> texdep looks EXACTLY like his avatar! My favorite part was when SinePari and Gil got into a fist fight over the "real cop" issue and when the banana landed in someone's pants (not mine!)!


And then that firefighter dude tried to break it up, trying to impress Dunny no doubt, we both pounced on him and she stayed with us!

Yeah, TexDep certainly does look exactly like the avatar. Although, everytime I see it, I think of that cartoon that was "a hanking for hunkuh, a hanking for a hunkuh cheese". Remember that thing? :mrgreen:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Gil said:


> USMCMP5811 was in charge of the photos. When I got the camera back from him it was loaded with pics of the soccer moms that dominated the other half of the bar.


G . LET'S SEE EM - LET'S SEE EM!!!! SOCCER MOMS SOCCER MOMS SOCCER MOMS!!!! :BNANA:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SinePari said:


> Yeah, TexDep certainly does look exactly like the avatar. Although, everytime I see it, I think of that cartoon that was "a hanking for hunkuh, a hanking for a hunkuh cheese". Remember that thing? :mrgreen:


Holy shit, I laughed so hard when I found this I thought my fetus was going to explode out all over my computer monitor. WTF!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Since we are on funny youtube videos, here is the most hilarious one I have found yet on the site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

or maybe this one


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow 50? Nice turn out. Sorry I had to work and couldn't join in the Festivities, but I'll be sure to make the next one, which I'm sure will be even bigger. And I'm sure anything involving Dunny would have been entertaining. Where are those pics?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Pics are only viewed by those who attended. Nobody would sign a release for the website. C'mon you lazy bastards, if you weren't there, no pics for you!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Gil said:


> USMCMP5811 was in charge of the photos. When I got the camera back from him it was loaded with pics of the soccer moms that dominated the other half of the bar.


why am i not surprised??????


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> texdep looks EXACTLY like his avatar!


With all the comments like these I guess I stuck with the avatar forever now (unless I use the hanka hunk of cheese guy!!!)

That's also because I'd really hate to have you tell me I look exactly like what I was thinking about changing it to!!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mordordep?


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

50// NOT TOO BAD FOR THE FIRST. i'LL BE AT NEXT YEARS


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> Since we are on funny youtube videos, here is the most hilarious one I have found yet on the site.


That cop was me, that kid was fucking punk!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...I'm serious...I want to see pictures.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Me too!


----------

